# Burning Sunset



## LL Woodworks (Sep 19, 2012)

Getting gun shy of posting to this forum - it seams that only the "popular" members are getting feed back.  None the less - here is my 9th custom FP.  I thought this blank was amazing, it was supplied by "Slabs Blanks and Boards" called Burning Sunset and my photography skills do not do this blank justice.    Postable; 1/2-28 cap threads, #6 Guilded Bock nib,  converter or cartridge capable.  As Doc would say - "Thanks for looking, hope you like it".


----------



## S.A.Mappin (Sep 19, 2012)

Well made pen, love the colors of that blank!!


----------



## crabcreekind (Sep 19, 2012)

Great pen. I love how you chose a gold nib and clip to go with the colors of the pen. Shape is just right too.


----------



## Nick (Sep 19, 2012)

IMO you have done a beautiful job in both photo,matching blank and hardware color.


----------



## wizard (Sep 19, 2012)

Lynn, That is beautiful!  Gorgeous pen! Love the vivid colors.The blank and the gold hardware go great together. Lynn,  please try not to be gun shy...I love seeing your great work and your photography is just fine..so please keep showing!!!! Regards, Doc


----------



## juteck (Sep 19, 2012)

No need to be gun shy. I like the shape and colors on this one so much, feel free to ship it to me at .......... :biggrin:


----------



## George417 (Sep 19, 2012)

Lynn you have absolutely no reason to be, that is a beautiful pen I love the colors and the workmanship is excellent.


----------



## dbledsoe (Sep 19, 2012)

I think that may be one of the prettiest pens I have seen posted. I'd be proud to carry it and use it, if I could bring myself to actually put ink in it. Out of curiosity, how many threads does the cap engage on the barrel?


----------



## Jim Burr (Sep 19, 2012)

I like the postable option you tossed in...and of course as beautiful as it is, should be displayed on my desk!!


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 19, 2012)

Great looking pen.  I really like the casting.


----------



## Katya (Sep 19, 2012)

Lovely pen!  I really like the colours and the shape.
Cheers
Catherine


----------



## InvisibleMan (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow, that's a beauty!  I love the material.

As far as feedback, it may just be my incorrect perception, but it seems there are no fewer "likes" attached to pen posts, but actual posts are down overall.  I think this is natural when a "like" button is available.  There have been many times I didn't really have anything to say other than I like the pen, so I click the button.  Plus, I surf on my phone much more now, and posing is a pain in the butt, so I most likely just look without saying anything.  

Everybody will appreciate a well executed pen like this one, though, even if they don't type a response.


----------



## RetiredJake (Sep 19, 2012)

Really like that blank. You did it justice, nice shape and fit. 

Jake


----------



## Curly (Sep 19, 2012)

It is a killer pen. The choice of blank is good but more importantly the shape of the pen is right for most any kind of material.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 19, 2012)

InvisibleMan said:


> Wow, that's a beauty!  I love the material.
> 
> As far as feedback, it may just be my incorrect perception, but it seems there are no fewer "likes" attached to pen posts, but actual posts are down overall.  I think this is natural when a "like" button is available.  There have been many times I didn't really have anything to say other than I like the pen, so I click the button.  Plus, I surf on my phone much more now, and posing is a pain in the butt, so I most likely just look without saying anything.
> 
> Everybody will appreciate a well executed pen like this one, though, even if they don't type a response.



This is an interesting and valid point!!  Since FaceBook's stock market IPO, there has been significant discussion about their inability to handle "mobile unit" access.  They project that 30% of the interface with the internet is now mobile.  This could, indeed be effecting the comment volume on forums.

But, I am still on a computer, so "Great looking pen, Lynn!!!"  Let's see some more!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 19, 2012)

LL Woodworks said:


> Getting gun shy of posting to this forum - it seams that only the "popular" members are getting feed back.  None the less - here is my 9th custom FP.  I thought this blank was amazing, it was supplied by "Slabs Blanks and Boards" called Burning Sunset and my photography skills do not do this blank justice.    Postable; 1/2-28 cap threads, #6 Guilded Bock nib,  converter or cartridge capable.  As Doc would say - "Thanks for looking, hope you like it".



My 3 cents worth........

I think you have it all wrong, I'm far from being one of the popular guys around here but I get my share of comments when I post _*Because.*_.... I usually add a line like.... _"Any constructive comments or critiques welcome"_.  That lets folks know that regardless of what I think of the pen, I am always open to suggestions.

One thing that might turn people off from giving their honest opinion is when we see comments similar to.... "I think the pen turned out great, it looks fantastic, I'm really proud of this one, etc).  Who wants to bust someones bubble by making a negative comment or making suggestions for improvement! 

I like this pen but would think a section with a little more shape would make the pen look really sharp.  The section or "grip" is the most important part of a pen as far as writing comfort goes, focus on that and make it the focal point of your pen!:wink:


----------



## Twissy (Sep 19, 2012)

Nicely executed. Love that material....colours look really deep.


----------



## Kretzky (Sep 19, 2012)

Nicely done! Blank is stunning, the overall shape is great & the cap isn't top heavy as with some. Great job!
David


----------



## skiprat (Sep 19, 2012)

Like a few have said, if someone doesn't actually ask for critique, then it can actually be rude to point out what we may or may not like about it.
I see loads of stunning pens and I hardly comment unless asked. I do hit the 'Like' button frequently though. I know this is controversial but please don't anyone pick on it but I also very rarely comment or even 'Like' a pen if the post reads *primarily* like an ad for ANY vendor, I hate ALL ads EQUALLY:wink:. That's just me. 

Perhaps I'm lucky enough that some of my work ( rather than me, I hope ) is popular enough to get a fair amount of comments, whether I ask or not.
I think most people here know me well enough by now to always feel free to be BRUTALLY honest. My ego is healthy ( and big :tongue enough not to need any patronising and I'm not sensitive to honest criticism. 

If you would like my honest comments, then the blank is absolutely stunning and the craftsmanship is really flawless. 
I'm still not a fan of un-reinforced cap threads, plastic on plastic threads or if the threads are visible through the blank. 
If you simply ask 'What do you think?' at the end of your post then I'm sure you will get loads more comments ( mostly good ones too !!:wink::biggrin: )


----------



## oneptbuk (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful pen Lynn-  I'm not a fan of gold hardware usually, but it works very well with this blank,  which is very, very nice.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Sep 19, 2012)

Pen looks good, seems like you have plenty of feedback now.


----------



## ericofpendom (Sep 19, 2012)

The pen and blank are fabulous, great job.

Eric..


----------



## txbob (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful pen! Maybe now you'll try a Glowing Sunrise?
txbob


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Sep 19, 2012)

Lynn,this pen is looking Great.Well done and I would love to have some of those blanks.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Sep 19, 2012)

dbledsoe said:


> I think that may be one of the prettiest pens I have seen posted. I'd be proud to carry it and use it, if I could bring myself to actually put ink in it. Out of curiosity, how many threads does the cap engage on the barrel?



OK I want to respond to a lot of you but not in separate posts - Can anyone tell me how to put multiple quotes and responses in one reply?  Thanks


----------



## skiprat (Sep 19, 2012)

Press the inverted commas button in each post you want to reply to and then press the quote button for the last post you want to reply to. They will all then pop up in your reply box and you can write in between them:biggrin:


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 19, 2012)

skiprat said:


> Press the inverted commas button in each post you want to reply to and then press the quote button for the last post you want to reply to. They will all then pop up in your reply box and you can write in between them:biggrin:



Well I'll be darned, I learned something today!  :redface:


----------



## dtswebb (Sep 19, 2012)

Lynn,

You've created a beautiful pen.  I really like the blank and you've got a pen there to be proud of.

Matthew


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Sep 19, 2012)

OK I want to respond to a lot of you but not in separate posts - Can anyone tell me how to put multiple quotes and responses in one reply? Thanks[/quote]



skiprat said:


> Press the inverted commas button in each post you want to reply to and then press the quote button for the last post you want to reply to. They will all then pop up in your reply box and you can write in between them:biggrin:


 
Thanks folks.I've been looking for those instructions.Stubburn me,it's hard for me to give up and ask.Besides,every time I find it, it feels like saying thank you when I 'do 'ask.It is usually asked and answered before I find it.


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Sep 19, 2012)

What a beaut!


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 19, 2012)

Are you kidding me? Gun-shy? That pen looks super awesome!


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Sep 20, 2012)

Spectacular!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 20, 2012)

Lynn, as has been said by some you'll get more responces if you ask for them, example: all comments good, bad or ? welcome. Some here won't post if not asked to.
Now here is my thoughts on your pen, the blank is great, the shape is spot on, both the clip and nib blend perfect with the blank and I always like a postable pen.
And yes I like it!:biggrin:


LL Woodworks said:


> Getting gun shy of posting to this forum - it seams that only the "popular" members are getting feed back.  None the less - here is my 9th custom FP.  I thought this blank was amazing, it was supplied by "Slabs Blanks and Boards" called Burning Sunset and my photography skills do not do this blank justice.    Postable; 1/2-28 cap threads, #6 Guilded Bock nib,  converter or cartridge capable.  As Doc would say - "Thanks for looking, hope you like it".


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow!  I'm gonna need to get into that PR box of the wife's!!  Seems I've been missing out....wonder how that happens.

I'm guessing the top is threaded for the clip?  Mind sharing what taps/dies your using?



Fit-n-finish look spot-on!  And the overall shape is very eye-friendly!





Scott (well done, like a steak) B


----------



## johncrane (Sep 20, 2012)

Lynn! Great looking pen and blank i luv the colors.:biggrin:


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 20, 2012)

YOu keep making pens like this and you WILL become a popular guy!!!Many of the "popular  people" have been seen grow from making slimlines to kitless and beyond. They, too have many posts to other members, who remember that and reply back. It takes time. I am happy when I get a like...people ar sometimes too busy to comment, I just look sometimes.




LL Woodworks said:


> Getting gun shy of posting to this forum - it seams that only the "popular" members are getting feed back.  None the less - here is my 9th custom FP.  I thought this blank was amazing, it was supplied by "Slabs Blanks and Boards" called Burning Sunset and my photography skills do not do this blank justice.    Postable; 1/2-28 cap threads, #6 Guilded Bock nib,  converter or cartridge capable.  As Doc would say - "Thanks for looking, hope you like it".


----------



## LL Woodworks (Sep 20, 2012)

OK thanks to every one for you thoughts, comments and suggestions; I appreciate them all. I'll try to respond to only a few to keep the post reasonable but appreciate everyone's comment.



Texatdurango said:


> LL Woodworks said:
> 
> 
> > Getting gun shy of posting to this forum - it seams that only the "popular" members are getting feed back.  None the less - here is my 9th custom FP.  I thought this blank was amazing, it was supplied by "Slabs Blanks and Boards" called Burning Sunset and my photography skills do not do this blank justice.    Postable; 1/2-28 cap threads, #6 Guilded Bock nib,  converter or cartridge capable.  As Doc would say - "Thanks for looking, hope you like it".
> ...


Thanks George - and to me the section is the hardest part of the pen to make. This one actually has more "pinch" and shape to it than the photo shows but could use  little more pinch.  I hope to meet you in Dallas Saturday.



skiprat said:


> Like a few have said, if someone doesn't actually ask for critique, then it can actually be rude to point out what we may or may not like about it.
> I see loads of stunning pens and I hardly comment unless asked. I do hit the 'Like' button frequently though. I know this is controversial but please don't anyone pick on it but I also very rarely comment or even 'Like' a pen if the post reads *primarily* like an ad for ANY vendor, I hate ALL ads EQUALLY:wink:. That's just me.
> 
> Perhaps I'm lucky enough that some of my work ( rather than me, I hope ) is popular enough to get a fair amount of comments, whether I ask or not.
> ...



Thanks for the kind words - I to have a healthy ego and appreciate brutal constructive criticism, that is how I improve. You make a great point that it is the work & craftsmanship that that we want to be popular and appreciated. Thanks



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Lynn, as has been said by some you'll get more responces if you ask for them, example: all comments good, bad or ? welcome. Some here won't post if not asked to.
> Now here is my thoughts on your pen, the blank is great, the shape is spot on, both the clip and nib blend perfect with the blank and I always like a postable pen.
> And yes I like it!:biggrin:
> 
> ...



Roy I appreciate the words and will ask for constructive criticism in the future. Thanks for the advise.



SDB777 said:


> Wow!  I'm gonna need to get into that PR box of the wife's!!  Seems I've been missing out....wonder how that happens.
> 
> I'm guessing the top is threaded for the clip?  Mind sharing what taps/dies your using?
> 
> ...



 Scott - The blank is great - give the wife my compliments; as for the thread sizes  (1/2-28 for the cap) (M10 x1.0  for the section) (and the the top or finial is threaded with M9 x 0.75



Glenn McCullough said:


> YOu keep making pens like this and you WILL become a popular guy!!!Many of the "popular  people" have been seen grow from making slimlines to kitless and beyond. They, too have many posts to other members, who remember that and reply back. It takes time. I am happy when I get a like...people ar sometimes too busy to comment, I just look sometimes.
> 
> Thanks Glenn - I to am busy and sometimes do not take the time to comment on a pen that is deserving; and it is the consistent excellence in craftsmanship that we want to be popular not me
> 
> ...


----------



## nappy155 (Sep 20, 2012)

love the shape


----------



## MrWright (Sep 20, 2012)

GREAT looking pen.  This is the shape of pen that I try to achieve for.  It looks like a pen.  And the blank is something else.  Those colors are really cool.   Frank


----------



## Bigj51 (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow! That pen is stunning! That is some damn fine workmanship!


----------



## Robert111 (Sep 20, 2012)

Really pretty pen, Lynn. Nice work! I'd like to see more views, especially one that includes the section. Nothing wrong with your photos except maybe there aren't enough of them. Keep posting.


----------



## Lucky2 (Sep 20, 2012)

I love the color variation, it's gorgeous.
Len


----------



## mrcook4570 (Sep 21, 2012)

A sure winner!  Beautiful pen.


----------

